# My water Farm



## Ilikebigbuds

I am starting a new thread here for am not getting any feedback:confused2:  under grow journals, here is a link to what I have shared so far about my indoor :farm: water farm:


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25464

my question here today is what is the best way to add water :watchplant: to my 5 gal buckets, I have lots of roots now! should I pour water on hydrotron maybe at a corner? or should I lift top part and add directly to bottom of bucket where all the roots are?

the roots are beautiful and very healthy looking. I will get u a few pics if any one would like to see them.
have a joyous day! keep on growing!


----------



## Growdude

Just dump it in, it dont matter.


----------



## smokybear

Growdude said it. I don't think it matters. Just as long as you get it in there. Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

heres some new pics of my water babies! also some pics of whats going on under those big fat green leaves!

I also included a a pic of my two babies that are struggling along.

the little plam tree looking one is a mazar seedling that has managed to stay alive. i lost the others.

I am wondering if they might perfer soil?


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

that little guy on the bottom right is deformed but growing. 

havent decided what to do with it.


----------



## snuggles

Looks great, I see you got the water fixed? I wish I could help you with Mazar but I have never grown....sorry


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

still looking into RO system, considering doing a whole house system.

for now my son has promised to bring me distilled when I ask.
latley he's been forgetting.

he's usually very responsible about that stuff, but he's got a girl on his mind these days. everything is changing. life is change.

one of my favorite changes is in these beauties growing in my farm!


----------



## Prodigious Puff

Ilikebigbuds,

I just subscribed to your journal, but I saw something in this thread that caught my attention. Question:  Are you using that pH meter in the first picture of Post #4? If you are, I would say try and get a digital one. About a year ago I had one like that, and according to it, my pH was in check. I saved my money up for a digital, and oh man my pH was actually whack! After I fixed my pH with my digital, my plants perked up tenfold. Digital pH meters, unfortunately, are pretty expensive, but I promise you, they will pay for themselves in weight. They are invaluable!!! I cannot stress that. If I could buy one for you I most certainly would!


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

hey Puff thanks for your concern!

I just bought that meter for testing ppm it is water proof and the sucker cost me about 120.00!!!  I also have a digital that works when it feels like it, thats why I bought this truncheon.

I test my php seperatly with a php test kit, add 3 drops to little bit of water watch the color change.  that seems to work okay, just a little time consuming. 

my grow store didnt show me a digital php meter other than the one from bluelab and the cost was %$#!!!! maybe later down the road I'll get one, I'll add it to my christmas list, the boys are always complaining that I'm hard to buy for because I just go out and buy what I want. which is true, but for some reason I just didnt want to spend the money on that meter.

maybe cuz I would rather get another light and ballast, and some more GH buckets. always wanting more!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Ilikebigbuds said:
			
		

> still looking into RO system, considering doing a whole house system.
> 
> for now my son has promised to bring me distilled when I ask.
> latley he's been forgetting.
> 
> he's usually very responsible about that stuff, but he's got a girl on his mind these days. everything is changing. life is change.
> 
> one of my favorite changes is in these beauties growing in my farm!



Don't want you to waste money on something that might not do what you need done...

An RO system and a whole house filter are entirely different systems that accomplish different things.  An RO system (I have never seen a whole house RO system) removes dissolved solids from water, making it close to distilled purity.  It wastes a lot of water in the process, however.  

Whole house filter systems cannot and do not remove dissolved solids--solids that are in solution.  They only remove solids that exist as percipitates and can be filtered.   Whole house water treatment systems (expect to pay $2000-3000 for a decent system)  "treat" water (generally with chemicals) to neutralize the dissolved solids in your water.


----------



## Prodigious Puff

I'm no expert on RO systems. I do have one, and as THG says, it wastes a ton of water (I think I lose 2 gallons for every 1 that I get purified), but it is a very handy tool because my tap is 480 ppm! If you get one, make sure it filters chlorine. Chlorine is way to the right on the Periodic Table which means it's small and some filters (usually the cheaper ones) don't filter it. I spent like $90 on mine. They usually run $60-$100. 

That Truncheon TDS meter was a VERY worthwhile purchase, give yourself a pat on the back, but man, I really wish I could stress the importance of that digital pH meter. If I were you, I'd bump it up to my Memorials Day present! I will admit, the drops are more accurate than the green meter but a digital meter MIGHT just fix a few of your problems all together. 

I hate telling people that they have spend MORE money, because obviously money doesn't grow on trees. For my first meter, I saved up for like three weeks to get. My second I made my best friend who smokes more of my stash than I do buy it!!!! So yeah, I'm not going to beat it in the ground anymore for that reason, but at the end of the month, I you have an extra $80 maybe consider buying something like this (link at the end). Don't forget to buy cleaning and calibration solution....great an extra $30. I'm just going to quit.

http://www.eseasongear.com/hahiwaphte.html


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

> The Hemp goddess
> Don't want you to waste money on something that might not do what you need done...
> 
> Whole house filter systems cannot and do not remove dissolved solids--solids that are in solution. They only remove solids that exist as percipitates and can be filtered. Whole house water treatment systems (expect to pay $2000-3000 for a decent system) "treat" water (generally with chemicals) to neutralize the dissolved solids in your water.


 
the systems I have looked at have a price tag of $8,000-10,000!! I was a bit taken back when I saw the cost of this, and that didnt even include having it installed. still checking out all my options, by the time I'm done I'll be a water expert.!!


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

> Prodigious Puff
> I hate telling people that they have spend MORE money, because obviously money doesn't grow on trees. For my first meter, I saved up for like three weeks to get. My second I made my best friend who smokes more of my stash than I do buy it!!!! So yeah, I'm not going to beat it in the ground anymore for that reason, but at the end of the month, I you have an extra $80 maybe consider buying something like this (link at the end). Don't forget to buy cleaning and calibration solution....great an extra $30. I'm just going to quit.


 
I agree with you, I will be getting one!
I have been looking for a meter, checking on-line and at my grow stores, the prices really very, can a pool meter be used? 
the blue lab ph wand is on back order and could be months for that to be instock, and I have taken in to account your suggestion for a digi, 
It was also explained that these meters must be calibrated regularly?
I have a friend who said he can get me one for about 50.00 + the solutions. so I am leaning that way. thanks again for your thoughts!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Prodigious Puff said:
			
		

> I'm no expert on RO systems. I do have one, and as THG says, it wastes a ton of water (I think I lose 2 gallons for every 1 that I get purified), but it is a very handy tool because my tap is 480 ppm! If you get one, make sure it filters chlorine. Chlorine is way to the right on the Periodic Table which means it's small and some filters (usually the cheaper ones) don't filter it. I spent like $90 on mine. They usually run $60-$100.



One of the nice things about chlorine is that it does not have to be filtered out.  It will dissipate in about 24 hours if you let it sit in a bucket (or other container) for a day or so.  

Actually most RO units waste about 4 gallons for ever gallon of RO water it makes.  I am fortunate to have water that is under 50ppm from the tap--my last place had water like your in the 500ppm range.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

a short up-date! my beauties are looking great! I'll be posting some more pics this week end!

so far everyone is giving off signs of females! little white hairs are poppin out all over the place. everyone got fresh water and nuits yesterday and they looked so happy this morning! I am getting very excited!

oh yea! almost forgot I started 2 ice cream, 2 isis and 2 white berry a couple of days ago and they have sprouted!:clap:  they are growing comfortably right now under flo's!

I will move them to my 400 watt veg room sometime next week.


----------



## Prodigious Puff

I look forward to seeing them.


----------



## snuggles

Ilikebigbuds said:
			
		

> a short up-date! my beauties are looking great! I'll be posting some more pics this week end!
> 
> so far everyone is giving off signs of females! little white hairs are poppin out all over the place. everyone got fresh water and nuits yesterday and they looked so happy this morning! I am getting very excited!
> 
> oh yea! almost forgot I started 2 ice cream, 2 isis and 2 white berry a couple of days ago and they have sprouted!:clap: they are growing comfortably right now under flo's!
> 
> I will move them to my 400 watt veg room sometime next week.


 
 Ice Cream, I'm jealous...share it!!!! LOL I would love to grow Ice Cream, I still haven't gotten it and it's been on the list for a while.

I use a Milwuakee pH meter, it was about 60USD and it works great. It's really a one time cost, or rather an item that you will have for years so I also think it's very important. Also my RO was about 105USD, I can't recall the name but next time I'm at my grow area I'll try and remember to look for you.


----------



## Prodigious Puff

Darn, I didn't even see your post, I apologize. I am not entirely sure, but I don't see why a pool pH meter wouldn't work. Maybe someone else can comment on that. Also, I keep on saying digital when actually I should say electronic. That said, Blue Lab makes a good, reliable pH meter that is not  exactly digital but is electronic. I think that is what you're talking about. 

Yes they must be calibrated and cleaned regularly. I have a cleaning solution and 7.0 calibration solution for mine. I clean mine every 3-4 weeks and calibrate afterwards. 

My hydro store gouges prices BAD!!!! I buy most of my stuff online, but when I need it asap I have to bargain with them. I hate it, because I feel like I'm stealing or something!

What breeder does Ice Cream belong to? You and snuggles got my curiosity  up!


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad

paradise seeds has ice cream.i like their opium,white berry, and spoetnik #1 also.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

Aurora_Indicas_Dadparadise seeds has ice cream.i like their opium,white berry, and spoetnik #1 also.


Yea thats where my seeds came from of course thats not who I odered them from since they will not sell directly to USA:holysheep: 

I am so excited! they have all cracked and 2 have sprouted up today! hoping the rest will wave proudly by tomarrow!


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

> Yes they must be calibrated and cleaned regularly. I have a cleaning solution and 7.0 calibration solution for mine. I clean mine every 3-4 weeks and calibrate afterwards.


 
good to know, I was thinking it had to be done each time it was used.:holysheep:


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

heres some new pics! 

last tuesday my biggest plant was about 8 inches tall

today that same one is 15 inches!

and they have a ton of spread going on, lots and lots of branches!

the breeder says this plants height is 3 ft! I dont know? seems it will surpass that height if it keeps going at this rate!:bump:


----------



## Growdude

Lookin really good!

Your going to have a real jungle if this is your first week flowering.
You may need to remove a few lower branches if it gets too thick to get any light penatration.
This will also help thicken up your main cola's.

But dont sweat it, The same thing happens to me in these waterfarms, the things just grow too fast! And the main cola's are where its at anyway.

Cant wait to see!


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

thanks for the advice grow dude! I have read so many different things on this subject. some say never cut off branches. but if they are not a bud branch you say snip it? should I wait for sex determination first?

so far it's looking real girly in here!


----------



## Prodigious Puff

Ilikebigbuds said:
			
		

> a short up-date! my beauties are looking great!



No kidding! They really took off! Good job ILBB!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Ilikebigbuds said:
			
		

> thanks for the advice grow dude! I have read so many different things on this subject. some say never cut off branches. but if they are not a bud branch you say snip it? should I wait for sex determination first?
> 
> so far it's looking real girly in here!



No, the branches you want to be cutting are lower bud branches.  I would leave the larger fan leaves.  There is no reason to wait until they show sex, but I would wait until they are a little larger.


----------



## Timmyjg6

Ilikebigbuds said:
			
		

> the breeder says this plants height is 3 ft! I dont know? seems it will surpass that height if it keeps going at this rate!



well it all depends on how long you veg them for, you could get them 10ft tall if vegged long enough..


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

> No, the branches you want to be cutting are lower bud branches. I would leave the larger fan leaves. There is no reason to wait until they show sex, but I would wait until they are a little larger.


 
Thanks HempGoddess that is helpful to know. 




> well it all depends on how long you veg them for, you could get them 10ft tall if vegged long enough..


 
Timmy I vegged them from seed for about 5 weeks before I started flowering them last week. they are suppose to flower in 45-50 days! so I am hoping for a harvest in early July!


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

I was doing a up close inspection of my plants today because I had upped the nuits yesterday. I noticed my large fan leaves seemed dry and have just a few tiny yellow and brown dots about the size of a sharpened pencil tip. and a few tips are browning, I checked their buckets and they had sucked up almost all the water+  nuits 150ppm micro and 400ppm of GHbloom they already had been at 100ppm micro and  300ppm of GHbloom, so I didnt think I had raised it to much, so today I just added distilled water to each bucket to give them a break.

what do you guys think? is there something I could be spraying on my leaves to give them moisture?

I have read in many places to not spray!:hairpull: 

Any feed back would be appreciated greatly, going to take a trip to my grow store today, I'll ask him also since I get my supplies from him and he's the guy who explained to me how to use these products.

+ room temp with lights on is 74 degrees under lights, ph is 6

I would post a pic but my 7.0 megapix w a 300 zoom cant seem to show the small details. sorry, I have been thinking of getting a newer one.


----------



## snuggles

Any pics of the "bunring" wanna make sure we get it right. Sounds like you may have gotten some nute burn but lets make sure. Looking good in there MISS grower LOL. Also people often times use the lower branches for clones...hint hint. Good luck and see if you can't get us a pic.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

I think my lights where a bit to close, raised them and everyone sems to be improving.

Now for the sad news. I had to recycle a male plant yesterday. 

he now sleeps with the worms in my compast bin. I think he understood it was for the good of the group, I tried my best to be kind in the end.

the jungle is growing ...... and growing.........:woohoo: 

everyone is up and growing beautifully!!


----------



## Growdude

More pictures!


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

Soon dude, very soon! 


I have identified three females for sure now:aok:  and have to feed a second plant to the worms today!:holysheep: so much work and love! 2 others are a maybe, we are giving them a few more days to show their true colors.

the one female identified is a Afghaan Dream from BC seed Co.:yay:  she is looking very lovely, nice long colorful pistols coming up all over the place!! the other female's I am not sure of...tye,mazar.? smelly I know that for sure! it smells sooo good in that room! I am so glad I live out in the boon docks!

I see if I can get some good shots! and post them ASAP! 

Oh, almost forgot! I started 3 seedling that are now strong enough to be moved to the veg room! 1 feminized Ice cream,:yay:  and the other 2 are from some seeds I found in a bag of weed. I dont usually save bag seed unless its really, really, good and I find 1 or 2 seeds, so these must be something special!! :hubba: only 4 seeds in each little bag and I had wrote on them: 8/2005 A++++ and 12/05 A++ so I started them to see what they are. I started 2 each and 1 each sprouted. I'll get some pics of them up here too.

Still trying perfect my sprouting technique.:hairpull: sorry I have babbled on and on, I'm just so darn excited and I cant talk to anyone in person so you guys get it all! thanks for your ears and eyes and time and all that stuff!


----------



## lyfr

Ilikebigbuds said:
			
		

> have just a few tiny yellow and brown dots about the size of a sharpened pencil tip..


wow, lookin great ilikebb, but the tiny yellow/brown spots worry me, hope your keeping a close eye on them. tiny yellow spots sometimes indicate mites, hopefully not for you!  more pics man there lookin great


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

here's a pic of my ice cream girl!:woohoo:


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

here's a pic of the flowering room with my remaining girls  with a few remaining suspects 

the furry girl watches me from the hallway she keeps on eye on things when I am tending to my water farm!

the tallest plant is 34 inches tall! then 2 others are second tallest  at 24 inches tall and the rest are about 18-20 inches. when I started flowering 2 weeks ago that tallest plant that is now 34 inches tall was only 13 inches tall, it was not my tallest plant by far, now it is hovering over all!

they have been on 12/12 for 14 days now.

thanks for stopping in and looking at my water babies!


----------



## Dizzy

looks great nice set up good luck on the grow


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

> wow, lookin great ilikebb, but the tiny yellow/brown spots worry me, hope your keeping a close eye on them. tiny yellow spots sometimes indicate mites, hopefully not for you! more pics man there lookin great


 
Lyfr, I hope not!  I inspect for insects quite closely every day and I use a few preventitives, such as a spray(when lights out twice a week) and in roots (water), which by  way are looking quite stunning! just getting huge root balls!  nice and white!

I am thrilled at their progress!

thanks for your support and input! this forum has been a tremendous help!
It's very much appreciated by me and my water babies!


----------



## lyfr

you must love it when the lights come on!  those waterfarms make some rapid growth ,eh.  better quit sprayin dude...its bud time!


----------



## sportcardiva

were girls are looking nice. and your dog is so cute lol


----------



## sportcardiva

is your dog nice?? lol


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

> lyfryou must love it when the lights come on! those waterfarms make some rapid growth ,eh. better quit sprayin dude...its bud time!


when the smell hits me when I first open the doors in the morning is the best feeling!

I only spray the bottoms of leaves and the main stalks. and I will stop doing that in a couple of weeks. and the fans are running 24/7 which dries everyone out by morning time. humidity is around 45%


> sportcardivawere girls are looking nice. and your dog is so cute lol


thanks! my fuzzy girl is about 9 years old, see her gray? she's the best dog who has ever lived with me and she tolerates the cats.lol


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

sportcardiva





> is your dog nice?? lol


 
she is very nice, she was giving me a look when I took that pic cause she was resting and i made her look up and smile. yea, thats her smiling!

here is a pic of my other guards! they are also not allowed in the garden, but they will hang out at the door and watch. it actually kind of funny if they are all sitting there at the same time and just watching me work.


----------



## sportcardiva

awwwwwwwww your pets are so cute lol


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

okay here's an up-date on my water farm!
Its been 24 days of 12/12 HPS 1000 watt lighting,
Five females remain out of the 10 seedlings I started.
2 of the females are Afghan Dream from BC seed Co. they are gorgeous!!
One is about 31 inches tall and the other is about 29 inches tall. Buds everywhere with a very nice main colas developing!:hubba: 
I took about 5 cutting from the largest one last Friday and they are doing very well.:watchplant: 
The other three are ??? One maybe a Mazar from Dutch Passion seeds.
The tallest of these 3 is now 47 inches tall! They will finish much later than the AD.
The breeder says 45 days for the Afghans. so sometime around the 4th of July they will be ready for harvest! :woohoo: 
Had to put Afghans up on stools for I had to raise the lights again because of that tall lady.
Heres some pics of the whole gang- and some nice buds from the AD and also a pic of my vegi room with my ice cream and Afghan cuttings.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

oops forgot to include veg room with ice cream and cuttings!


----------



## snuggles

Looks nice that's for sure 

Cute pets BTW


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

I'm getting so excited about these dream girls!

got a new camera last week, been trying to work things out with it.

Nikon Coolpix P80, it's a real nice camera, I still keep going back to my little ol pentex , I like the micro setting on that, for some reason everything is blurry when I use the micro on this new nikon. I'll get it worked out, i keep re-reading the users manual and I learn new stuff every time. so any hoot.... heres some new pics of my beauties using the new camara!

 they are really filling out! 

added some 1 inch areo stones to each bucket and set a timer for air to shut off 15 4 times a day. that seemed to please the girls a lot! 

I would like to thank snuggles for the help with that issue!


----------



## snuggles

LOL looking good, it was your idea silly YOU take some credit, looks like you have the thumb....


----------



## Flyinghigh

Ilikebigbuds said:
			
		

> that little guy on the bottom right is deformed but growing.
> 
> havent decided what to do with it.


 
Let it grow it going to be a migget or a small plant with a Kick..


----------



## Flyinghigh

Ops I was watching tv on that post up above and didn't see the next 2 pages..


----------



## Growdude

Ilikebigbuds said:
			
		

> added some 1 inch areo stones to each bucket and set a timer for air to shut off 15 4 times a day. that seemed to please the girls a lot!
> 
> I would like to thank snuggles for the help with that issue!


 
Can I ask what kind of issue you were having to add air stones?
I have never needed airstones in my waterfarms.

But ya gotta love them waterfarms when there growing plants like yours.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

grow dude asked:


> Can I ask what kind of issue you were having to add air stones?
> I have never needed airstones in my waterfarms.


 
thanks for your interest grow dude, (and by the way your PM box is FULL  you must be very popular)so....

I'll tell ya here, the leaves on some of the plants, in the middle of the tree and toward the top and around the buds look like they have been sucked in, (dont know any other way to describe) and  the leaves curl slightly under.

now this maybe also a nuit issue, for when I give them food the naxt day half the water will be gone and the nuits ppm will have spiked from 1000ppm up to 1200-1300ppm. I then just give water.

and on the 9th they all got fresh water and nuits, and then I did something I usually never do, I got busy on tuesday and wed, and didnt check them until Thursday. the nuits where very high and the water almost gone! and thats when I noticed some of the leaves looking funny. they are still green just got skinny on me.

so I have just been adding water since friday the 13th and the nuits are still around 1000ppm!

I am planning on giving them all fresh water and nuits again this friday.
oh, shoot, maybe not, I just remembered i have grandkids coming out friday to spend the night. so I guess I will be doing it on thursday.

in the mean time I will try to get a good pic posted of what these leaves look like that have me a bit concerned. 

I did not hook my buckets together and use the 
Reservoir. they are all independent.  so each girl gets individual attention.

they each drink about 1/2 gallon of water a day, some times a bit more.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

oh also, the temps in the room are around 74-77 during the day when the lights are on and at night it drops down to about 67-69 and the humidity stay around 45-49%.

I have 2 fans blowing on the plants and one large fan that I put in the doorway during lights on time to blow in fresh air from out side.

the roots look very nice and white and very strong and large!:woohoo:


----------



## snuggles

The claw? Is that what the leaves look like? If so it could have been the nutes, too much N. But I am not familiar with GH 3 part, I would think in flower you wouldn't have much N but I don't know. Grodude would know though he's familiar with those units...I have 3 but have only grown in them twice. I like them but I only have 3 LOL, I also have never used GH 3 part...I have 3 sets of bottles, they came with the farms but you would already know that LOL.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

posted by flyinghigh


> Let it grow it going to be a migget or a small plant with a Kick..


 
I still have that Mazar! it about 6 inches tall nice and green with tons of leaves!

I will post a pic of it. it is a miniture pot plant! it's rather cute ya know!

just didnt have the heart to kill it. the odds of it being a female are slim considering all the stress it has gone thru just to stay alive. it's in my vegging closet and thats where it will stay untill I gets bigger, unless it shows me some bananas, then it's off to the compost bin!


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

here's an update:

33 days of flowering

I am so thrilled with these beauties! tallest female of the Afghan Dreams bunch is now 35 inch tall. the tallest female (not sure what she is but she is frosty) is now 54 inches tall!:holysheep: 

enjoy! and thanks for peekin in on my water farm! shhhh ! their just going to sleep!


----------



## snuggles

Looking good...how mush longer again? Almost there right?


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

snugglesThe claw? Is that what the leaves look like? If so it could have been the nutes, too much N. But I am not familiar with GH 3 part, I would think in flower you wouldn't have much N but I don't know. Grodude would know though he's familiar with those units...I have 3 but have only grown in them twice. I like them but I only have 3 LOL, I also have never used GH 3 part...I have 3 sets of bottles, they came with the farms but you would already know that LOL.

yea thats whats happening on 2 plants. I cut back with the micro-nuits.

also I have been giving them just water everyday since the 13th, no nuits, They are sucking down the water and the nuits level stays around 700-800ppm. 
on monday I plan to empty buckets and give fresh nuits and keeping them around 750ppm.

they are chugging the water everyday! the roots are white and clean! nice!


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

> snugglesLooking good...how mush longer again? Almost there right?


 

those dream girls are going to be ready:woohoo:  on July 4th weekend!

that unknown I figure a couple of weeks later! 

PS- the cuttings I took from the dream girls are doing very well! I will keep one in vegitative state for future cuttings!
so much easier than seedlings!!


----------



## Prodigious Puff

Yay! I'm elated for you ILBB. Wish I could spark some fireworks with ya!


----------



## thief

ya clones are the way in my humble opinion. also i like clones because i feel closer to the plant that I made versus a seed i watered. the farm is lookin great. i`m gunna do the water farm this winter in the basement i think. been growing them in dirt down there but hydro just grows so much quicker i could almost get 2 harvests in a winter instead of only 1. i been shopping around for a 1000 watt hps ballast for flowering. those seem to enjoy it. i have been getting by with 500 watts. now i feel envious so it`s yer fault  i`ll have the wife call u iffin she getts upset over the new mood light lol. keep up the good werk. grow babys grow


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

> thiefya clones are the way in my humble opinion. also i like clones because i feel closer to the plant that I made versus a seed i watered. the farm is lookin great. i`m gunna do the water farm this winter in the basement i think. been growing them in dirt down there but hydro just grows so much quicker i could almost get 2 harvests in a winter instead of only 1. i been shopping around for a 1000 watt hps ballast for flowering. those seem to enjoy it. i have been getting by with 500 watts. now i feel envious so it`s yer fault  i`ll have the wife call u iffin she getts upset over the new mood light lol. keep up the good werk. grow babys grow


 
then she's really going to be mad at me cuz I added a 600watt today for I have some plants ready for the 12/12 lighting and the girls are so tall and  wide that I decided I wanted to get a little bigger in the flowering room.


----------



## Prodigious Puff

You're killin' me smalls! I can't wait to get more lights! I've got two my lights loaned out....all I gotta say is I better see some bud from them!!!


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

> Prodigious PuffYou're killin' me smalls! I can't wait to get more lights! I've got two my lights loaned out....all I gotta say is I better see some bud from them!!!


 
you are just too Nice! lol:fid:


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

I cant help it!

 here are some more pics!   


the trichs are not as clear as last week! some of the hairs are turning brown!

sooooo close! i want to test some now!!! but....  I wont.

oh, and that bottom right pic of the top cola of one girl is hard as a rock!


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

okay, so....

I'm just so excited and I can't show off any where but here!

I cant stop taking their picture! they are sooo beautiful!


----------



## godspeedsuckah

WOW, very beautiful. I didn't read the entire thread just went straight for the goods lol. (Sorry, not in a foreplay mood.) I bet you are going to see cockeyed after they are cured. Happy growin!!


----------



## Growdude

Man them buds are looking frosty!! A good sign for sure!


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

Heres some recent pictures of my frosty girls!

It's been a whole 5 days since I have shown these girls off!


----------



## TentFarmer

They're looking beautiful.  I'm more than a little jealous.  I've just got 7+ weeks to go, thats all.....


----------



## tcbud

Awesome!  Wow!  just looked in on your journal, you are ROCKIN'!
great pics ...great journal


----------



## lyfr

absolutely astonishing..gonna be some great smoke there.  you must be 1 happy lady!


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

This is my first successful grow so I AM


:yay: :banana: :bong: :guitar: :headbang2: eace: :heart: :dancing: :smoke1: :clap:


----------



## parkingjoe

hey ilbb they are not ready yet man they have plenty of time to go just keep an eye for potential budrot if your temps/rh are high but if low nothing to worry abaout man.

really leave another 1-2 weeks and you will be rewarded with lots more yield wise of fantastic buddage.

pkj


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

Thanks Joe, I agree with you. I think I am going to let them go longer, there is this one tho- and it's seems to be more than 50% amber and most of the white hairs are now brownish. 
The temps are about 75 with lights on ( once  or twice a week the temp gets up to about 78 if I dont open the door and put a fan up)
and go down to 69 when lights go out. so I dont think I have any rot going on any where.

2 others are just starting to get some amber and then the monster tall girl has just started turning milky -

the roots are awesome! nice and white big and healthy! still giving them nuits and sweet and silica blast. they get fresh water daily and I totally clean their bucket once a week then a fresh dose of nuits and water. 

:holysheep: I'm excited!

spec on the Afghaan Dream from BC seed Co, says 45 days indoor flowering time, height 3 ft (which they are exactly) Approx yeild 125grams

today is day 43 I will post some pics in the morning!


----------



## parkingjoe

look forward to it ilbb

at the end of the day unless you are a cannabis connisseur and are using testing measuring equipment to verify stone/potency strength you wouldnt notice the dfferance only in yeild/weight would the defferance be noticable.

pkj


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

here an up-date of what I've been up to and some more pics of the ladies.

Pic 1 & 2 are of Ice cream (is 43 days old) and her cuttings (that I took today)

the last pic is of white Berry who is now 18 days old from seed.

pic 2 & 3 is one of my Afghaan dreams and thats the one I am thinking about chopping this weekend. what do ya think?


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

the 1st pic is of some bag seed I put into flower today.

 pics 2-3-4 are of some Afghaan Dream clones I just put into flower today. they are 4 weeks old.

and pic 5 is of my vegging room with some more Afghaan clones not quite ready to be moved and the ice cream clones are on the right


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

:holysheep: :hairpull: :shocked: I'm a going crazy waiting for these girls to finish!

I will get some pics up sometime this week!

I placed Ice cream into flowering room Sunday! The clones I took from her last week are doing great! already have roots coming from the net pods and hydrotron! nice! 

looking very forward to watching her mature into a lovely frosty lady!

and the white berry is now 2 weeks old and also looking very healthy!

so ...... thats it, waiting for my Afghan Dream girls to finish and also enjoying watching this beautiful ice cream blossom!

I am so addicted to growing MJ. I think I found my heaven on earth!


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

here's some pics-

still waiting for more Amber!!!!:holysheep: 


I spent the last 2 days reading a journal here on MP of snowwhite 5th regeneration!
wow I was so amazed at what this guy has been doing! 

any hoot-

I has hoping they would be ready for harvest this week but i think I have some more time yet!

so check it out and hit me with your thoughts on any thing!


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

here's those pictures-


----------



## Tater

(cue cheesy music) take my breath away...

Seriously those are beautiful.


----------



## Growdude

Thats some good looking bud!  props.


----------



## tcbud

i am having a hard time saying...i mean....those pics...are just .....well....OUTSTANDING!  So very dark green, so late in bud, and the frost on them...WOW.
Great Growin'!


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

here's my harvest report:

Afghaan #1 was 65 grams dried
Afghaan #2 was 75 grams dried (this is the stoniest plant of them all)
Afghaan #3 was 35 grams dried (I was taking samples from her for testing

and funky monkey was 45 grams dried.

it took about 3 hours to trim for hanging and then when dried enough to put in jars it took another joyful 2 hours to cut buds from stalks.



all smoke very nice and taste wonderful.

OH- funky monkey is a name I made up for this plant was bag seed and it grew funky, smelled funky, and looks funky and tastes funky!

gets you high, the bud smells fruity but tastes of lemon.

This is a personal moment for me! I am so happy I grew my first succesful MJ plants. 

and I have to tip my hat and give a hardy thanks to MJ passion and all the wonderful people here! 

THANK YOU ALL! AND TO ALL A GOOD NIGHT!:woohoo:


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

oh, I am still waiting for that thai to finish! maybe this week!


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

my last plant finished last week, tried some yesterday and this morning:

OMG! it's my fav! just love the buzz! those lucky enough to have been able to try this with me last night have all given the smoke a "10"!

total dried weight on this mystery seed was was 86 grams!
the main cola was 100 grams wet and 39 dried!

she was the girl who was 54 inches tall.

I was told the seed was thai lights. what ever. she smells soo good and even though only dried for a week it tastes fruity, flowery and a bit of citrus too. and it's very nice and smooth.

happy grow!

I have a few more flowering now, ice cream and a mystery seed called A++++ , she is showing of real nice. 

I just love this!  Life is good! All the time!


----------



## Mogwi

Absolutely beautiful man. I see the Water Farm hydro system everywhere. Have been looking for a grow journal with one of these things in action for a while and these things have obviously done there job. What is your final thoughts on the "Water Farm." Would you recommend it ? Any pros/cons ? Still trying to decide if i want to go hydro or soil for the my next grow. Good luck to you and be safe.

Peace and love, 
Mogwi


----------



## Growdude

Mogwi said:
			
		

> Absolutely beautiful man. I see the Water Farm hydro system everywhere. Have been looking for a grow journal with one of these things in action for a while and these things have obviously done there job. What is your final thoughts on the "Water Farm." Would you recommend it ? Any pros/cons ? Still trying to decide if i want to go hydro or soil for the my next grow. Good luck to you and be safe.
> 
> Peace and love,
> Mogwi


 
Check out my journals and pics in the gallary, link in sig.

I love mine!!


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

Its been crazy around here! but I wanted to post an update.

I am loving my girls so much I had to add a second flower room!

Heres what I have going on to harvest 1-4 plants every week! I add 4-6 clones to my cloner every week, I transplant 4-6 rooted clones into my GH buckets (2 plants each bucket) every week, I move 2 buckets into flower each week. I harvest 2-4 plants each week. I average about 55 grams dried from each plant. Once in a while I get a small yield for one reason or another, I learn and I am hoping to increase yields as I grow along!

The 1st Picture is where it all starts, the back far wall is my cloning area under my T5, and I think its 250 watts.

Then a few feet in front of that is where the clone goes when it has grown roots,  1st under the 400 watt for a few weeks then I move her to the 6oo watt for a few more weeks,

Then on to the flowering room they go! 

The second pic is of flowering room #1 with a 1000 watt lamp and a 600 watt lamp hanging in there, with lights on the temp goes up to about 73, nice and comfy! Humidity is usually about 55% also nice.

I currently have 23 plants in here at several stages of flowering, the dates are written on the containers so I can keep track of them, and the next few pics are of some nice buds going on in there!

Check out my new 600 watt digital ballast! Just love it! I am  very impressed with the light out put of this! I am not kidding when I say it is much brighter than my 600 watt magnetic!  I had them hanging next to each other on and you could see the brighter out put from the digital! I took the magnetic in and traded it up for another digital! 

I am also planning on trading up my other 600 watt and 1000 watt in flower room #1 for digital, seems to be a no brainier to me! 

In flower room #2 (last pic) I have 8 plants under my new 600 watt, I dont have the second on this week; it will go on Saturday when I add 2 more buckets with 2 plants each.

Thanks for checking out my lovelies ! Any thoughts, comments suggestions or even questions are always welcome!


----------

